# Carnegie Science Center Layout



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

In July we were in Pittsburgh visiting family. While there we went to The science center. Attached are some pictures of the train layout. This is a renovated version of the former Buhl Planetarium layout. It is well worth a visit to the Science Center if you are near Pittsburgh.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Really nice layout. Like the Mine shaft. Thanks for sharing.


----------

